# Stingrays for bait?



## curtisd (Sep 17, 2010)

I have read numerous postings on using cownose rays for bait, what about the common stingray? How do you prepare it, I would assume you would just use chunks of the wings?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

i like to use the whole stingray and put 2 20/0 hooks in the wings of them.. dont like giant rays but good size ones work good


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

i use them both ways. whole and cut. whole i let them soak untill i get bit 20+hrs somtimes.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

I use wings, halved rays, whole rays...depends on the size of the ray and my tackle, and the sharks I'm targeting.


----------



## curtisd (Sep 17, 2010)

I am usually fishing various cuts around san antonio bay, usually steamboat pass, we typically pull up bonnet head and black tips under 24 inches. We are usually targeting reds and fishing the bottom and we get them, I am wanting to target more sharks this time.

I think I am going to try cut ray on this trip and see how it goes.


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

curtisd said:


> I am usually fishing various cuts around san antonio bay, usually steamboat pass, we typically pull up bonnet head and black tips under 24 inches. We are usually targeting reds and fishing the bottom and we get them, I am wanting to target more sharks this time.
> 
> I think I am going to try cut ray on this trip and see how it goes.


Use at least a good 6/0 with 50# mono. You would be suprised at the size of bull shak that swim those cuts at night...


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

any cutup ray is shark's cookies.


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

We used to fish the Mexican beach from Mattamoros down to the 3rd or 4th pass and catch some larrge,50-100 lb,rays. One of the fellows would skin the wings and then use seasoned corn meal and fry them up in strips ....they weren't bad at all......especially when chased by a quantity of Carta Blanca.....


----------



## Bigdaddy4360 (Jan 9, 2011)

2 20/0 circles in the wings and then we slice the very tip of the wings of to get some flavor out there.. Works for us any ray will do.


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

i use cut pieces of ray and my buddies that yak their bait out use whole or half ray


----------



## STEVEBAIT2 (Aug 15, 2006)

_GREAT BAIT !!!!!!!!!!_

_9'6'' LEMON ON COWRAY_









_8'3'' BULL ON STINGRAY_









_12/0 TO 14/0 SOUTHERN TUNA HOOK._

_GOOD LUCK !_


----------

